# Itchy Bum?



## Snake Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Guys, I've only had chickens for about 12 months now and they all seem in fine health - laying eggs intermittently and some times of the year, far more frequently.

Anyway, I have four chickens all up - 4 different breeds:
Austalorp
Platinum Sussex
Light Sussex
ISA Brown

For the past few months, the Light Sussex has been picking out the feathers on her rump - till it just looks pink, bald and sore. They all share living quarters and the others are all fine. Her poo doesn't appear any different to the others and she seems strong and active enough - just looks poor.

And for the last 2-3 weeks, she seems to be plucking out feathers from all over - and sometimes just sitting in the sun, surrounded by fallen feathers.
I thought this might just be the natural molting cycle as we are now approaching winter in Australia?

And on closer inspection - it appears some new, thick feathers might be starting to grow back round her rump? 

I'm just not quite sure and was looking for advice as to whether this is something to be concerned about?

(I don't want to take her to a vet and have him keep her for 3 days, charge me $1200 and tell me she's fine - it's just a cycle!).

I'll post some pics - so if anyone has any advice, I will appreciate hearing it!

Thanks,

Snakey


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would check for bugs, check all of them. It sounds like a molt. If you see feathers regrowing it sounds like a cycle. I find my chickens molt when they feel like it, LOL


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If the chickens are only 12 months old they are too young to be in molt.Mostly likely from another chicken(s) pecking at it.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe a mite infestation


----------



## Snake Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

I've watched these birds for hours and hours and have never seen them picking on this one - she is perhaps the toughest of the pack (though not the leader). They all get along famously - but put the newest (the brown), in her place occasionally. But never any extended violence.
I've also watched her rip the feathers out herself.

As for mites - which is what I strongly suspected, I have never seen any in their house and when I change the hemp bedding etc, I add a very generous dusting of that anti-mite powder.

I am certainly not dismissing this as a possible cause - but none of the others exhibit any signs of having the same problem. 
I would assume if mites thrived on one bird, that they would affect other members of the flock?

I really don't know - but will catch her and cover her in mite powder and see if that makes a difference, regardless.

Thanks for your advice guys by the way!

Any other ideas - I'm always happy to learn from the experience of others.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmmm maybe she is stressed from something, or she could be lacking something in her diet, idk I've heard the pick feathers if they are low on something


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If she were picking her feathers and eating them, which she is not, that would mean she needs extra protein in her diet. That's not happening in this instance.
I suspect lice and/or mites.

Pick her up and closely inspect her, especially her rear end around her vent area.
Lice have 6 legs, are white or off white, or straw in color and move quickly through feathers and fluff. They feed off dander and feathers and are more of an irritant. Lice lay their eggs in clusters at the base of feather shafts.

Mites have 8 legs, are slow movers and suck blood. They can cause anemia, then death. Certain mites will feed off humans as well. Again, inspect the vent area.
External parasites prefer warm moist areas on a chicken...the vent area where birds excrete.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Snake Eyes said:


> I've watched these birds for hours and hours and have never seen them picking on this one - she is perhaps the toughest of the pack (though not the leader). They all get along famously - but put the newest (the brown), in her place occasionally. But never any extended violence.
> I've also watched her rip the feathers out herself.
> 
> As for mites - which is what I strongly suspected, I have never seen any in their house and when I change the hemp bedding etc, I add a very generous dusting of that anti-mite powder.
> ...


Please check her over for a depluming mite. These nasty little critters burrow under the feather causing enough pain for a bird to pull out her feathers.
Have you noticed any clear fluid leaking from around the area? It would not be a lot to see, just like a weeping sore area.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Go out at night and check the roosts they sleep on.Mites come out at night and you may see them crawling around.Also,rodents bring parasites,that's usually my source,and now I put rat poison down twice a year.I use Permectrin II liquid spray to treat the chickens,coops and yard,it's easier to control the product and it leaves a residue that can last 30 days.Is her vent red and swollen,too?If it is,a little triple antibiotic ointment on it everyday should clear it up.


----------



## Snake Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

I'll definitely have a good check around - both on her and through the coop for mites, and give the whole lot a generous dusting of the Anti-Mite powder!

Thanks Guys,

Snakey


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck!!!


----------

